# Where to buy non-solder MOD Chip?



## XDel (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a few XBOX's laying around here with dead hard drives. I am locked out of them and need a non-solder MOD chip so I can boot the systems up long enough to flash the internal Eprom.

Does anyone still sell these?

Thanks!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2012)

Afaik there aren't any non solderless ones.

You'll need to solder in a modchip to gain access to the xbox.
Besides the EEPROM only contains your HDDkey and Live key.

So the only thing you'll want to do is flash the BIOS to accept unlocked HDD's


----------



## XDel (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I found what I was looking for:

http://www.modchip.org/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=9e01ce710edded6641d4b94cd5dceaad


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm.
Never knew those things existed.
Then again I can't see how that would work (small vibrations could knock it off the connections..


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 4, 2012)

Was looking for the same thing, to play off hdd but as far as im aware it would be near if not impossible to pick up a mod chip these days. What about a softmod hack?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 4, 2012)

Softmodding requires a hacked save on a MU (or modded controller or USB to controller cable or modded controller port to USB etc) and a legit game 007 Agent Under Fire, Mech Assault or Splintercell.
These must be originals and not platinum hits.

Then it's a matter of booting it up and following a guide basically ;p

You can hotswap the HDD to inject the save game but I advise against it since it can kill your HDD very quickly!


----------



## elmoemo (Dec 4, 2012)

So classics are out  seen a guide and doesnt seem too hard to mod the controller. What other methods are there (sorry 1st time looking into modding original xbox, can do all other consoles no problem as followed them but never done this one lol). With softmod can i play backups off the hdd?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2012)

I think that you could also inject softmod files into the HDD with hotswapping but I'm not sure of it.

Best is just to get a original game + hacked save on the Xbox.
I could lend you an original exploitable game and send it via postage if you cover shipping both ways.


Edit: Yes you can play backups from the internal HDD and from DVD.
You can also upgrade the HDD (with your extracted HDDKey with Xbox HD maker iirc)


----------



## XDel (Dec 5, 2012)

As long as you can boot your XBOX and read and original XBOX DVD, then you will be able to softmod your XBOX.

I need a MOD chip because I no longer have the original hard drive to non-modded XBOX. So in order to get into those systems and be able to boot them up without the original hard drive, I need a MOD chip to temporarily put on the XBOX till I can hard mod it, I.E. flash the onboard BIOS thus relieving the need for a MOD chip or softmod.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmm I see.

Well if you do TSOP flash it (only available on 1.0-1.5 xboxes) be sure to bridge the write connections with solder.
That will prevent a screwup if you accidentally touch the xbox.


----------

